# مشروع قطط متكامل للبيع في الرياض فرصة العمر



## star4444 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشروع قطط متكامل للبيع في الرياض فرصة العمر

يوجد مشروع تربية وإنتاج وخدمات القطط معروض للبيع

المشروع قائم من 13سنه وله زباينه من كل المناطق

يحتوي المشروع على عدد كبير من الذكور المستوردة عالية المستوى وإناث نفس المستوى

جميع مستلزمات القطط من اكل وفيتامين وألعاب واقفاص وبوكسات لحمل القطط وكل شي للقطط بكميات كبيره

كذلك يحتوي على جميع الادويه والتطعيمات 

وفي عيادة المشروع نعالج جميع الحالات والعمليات بإتقان والحمد لله 

ومن خدمات المشروع أيضاً ...فندقة وعلاج الفطريات والترويش والحلاقه وكل شي يخص القطط

والمشروع يعتبر فرصة العمر للتجاره الرابحة

حيث ان متوسط دخله الشهري 16 الف ريال في الشهر

وفي الإجازات دخله يوصل اكثر من 30 الف ريال في الشهر 

اتمنى مايرسلي الا الجاااااااااااد 
والتواصل على الواتس اب
0555284760
فى امان الله
​*


----------

